

Show HN: Whenever – a sticky notes app with date countdown - chenzhepeter
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whenever-sticky-notes-wit/nfbcejefjldiddbganfjdlmgiafffhpd

======
bossivy
Nice app! Love the idea. The time could be more precise though.

~~~
chenzhepeter
Thanks, glad you like it. Currently it is only for date but I can add optional
view for hours as well.

